
Could Netflix figure out who torrented their content? Steganography in Python - andrewarderne
https://youtu.be/mkVkiokmiAs
======
rvz
Maybe. This solution is under the assumption that the user was able to get the
decrypted original 'file' that was opened and then 'fingerprinted' to identify
them which can determine who did torrent the file, given it wasn't edited or
malformed.

Not only this can be bypassed via the classic 'Analogue hole'[0], but even
screen-recording tools outside of the browser can bypass this.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole)

------
kosmischemusik
Really liked this because I've always wondered how one could watermark content
to track who distributed content they weren't supposed to. Could understand a
fair amount in my first watch even though I don't code (although I have learnt
basic programming over a decade ago).

How could you do this keeping in mind compression?

